# English Entertainment in Greece



## georgezach (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello people

I am a Greek national living in the North of England and I am a full time stand up comic

I was wondering what the native English speaking population is in my homeland as I would be happy to put on my solo show that I will be taking to the Melbourne and Edinburgh Comedy Festivals

Would you come watch stand up that is performed in the UK in places like the comedy store and Glee and so on?

I am from Kalamata but will be doing some shows in Athens for Greek places already so I'd be available for shows in Athens too

Thanks!


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

georgezach said:


> Hello people
> 
> I am a Greek national living in the North of England and I am a full time stand up comic
> 
> ...


Hey, just watched one of your sets on YouTube and it was pretty damn good. You're a talented guy. Ill come and see you if you're ever doing an English show in Athens


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Great YouTube video. Where in north England are you.


----------



## georgezach (Sep 30, 2014)

im based in newcastle. but i want to be coming to greece more often and woulkd like to do some stand up there too if there is the market. how about you guys


----------

